# Martha's Vineyard or Nantucket Wanted 9/3 thru 9/7



## channimal (Aug 3, 2015)

Will also consider Brewster Green or P-town (Harbor Hill)

for 2 people (Mrs and Me)

Thanks!


----------



## EHS (Aug 4, 2015)

*Harbor Hill Province Town*

Hello, 

Are you still in need of stay? As I may have something for you at Harbor Hill. Also do you have a price range you are looking at? Thank You!


----------



## channimal (Aug 5, 2015)

Yes, still looking.  Ideally, price per night would be in-line with the forum amounts.  Send me a PM to discuss.


----------



## channimal (Aug 13, 2015)

still looking.  Mid/lower Cape or islands.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Aug 13, 2015)

Try contacting Tracy at   508-680-1082  or www.themarinerhouse.com 

She may have a rental, but since it's Labor Day weekend, not sure. It will be more than $100/nt.

This is in Nantucket Town and is a short walk to the ferry, near the Nantucket Island Bus stops and directly across from "Black Eyed Susan's".



-


-


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Aug 13, 2015)

Try Cragslist, Cape Cod/Islands Rentals. There are 1,275 listings of all sorts of accommodation rentals including cottages, timeshares, big houses, little houses and a boat house or two :


http://capecod.craigslist.org/search/vac

http://capecod.craigslist.org/search/hhh




-


----------



## channimal (Aug 13, 2015)

Thanks Beaglemom3!


----------

